# 260Z advice



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

Need a little advice here... Just got a 260Z in fair shape... Anyhow, I need some advice on carburetion.. I think it has dual DGV Webers with Canon intake manifold but not 100% sure.. How can I tell if they are Webers and which model... 
Should I keep the Webers, if that is what they are, or switch to a 4bbl Holley?? 
What other things should I look at for added performance, without sacrificing reliability... I was thinking suspension upgrades, brake upgrades, and lastly body upgrades...
Thanx in advanze for any advice...

Odie's Z...


----------



## fairgentleman Z (Nov 5, 2002)

First of all i'm not a 260z expert

Unfortunately the 2.6 is the worst of all z engines. It had lower compression, lower rated horsepower, and had to suffer new emmision laws.

Anyways what do you want to end up with?

If you get some cams, carbs, and headers with proper tuning you should be able to get 200 reliable horsepower.

Now if you want to do a build up here are some options:
1. use a 2.4's head and a 2.8's block
2. use a turbo motor from a 280zx
3. INSANE use a RB26DETT from a nissan skyline
4. Blasphomous......(but cheap and doable) chevy 350

About the carbs, Webers will have a part number on them, just try to match it up with a known part number. Doing a four barrle conversion has it's advantage, price but i don't think they'll get the flow to the number 1 and 6 cylinders like a dual or tripple weber set up. Webers look cooler on an inline six anyhow.

www.zhome.com is a great site

and Motorsport Auto's catalouge is great to day dream over
(800)-633-6331
(714)-639-2620

and body upgrades LOOK at this:
http://www.newtier.com/graber/z-car/forsale/index.htm


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

hey I got a 260Z with duel DGV webers- 6 into 2 into 1 header
some headwork to up compression R 180 possie rear(3:90) lowered it runs well with this setup not too expensive either
you can say bye bye to good gas mileage with the webers but the power is sweet!
check out http://zcar.com/forums/list.php?f=1


----------

